# Biggin'



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

We were slippin and my other line got into the trees so after snapping that one off I was rigging it up and the other one went down. Buddy let me know (or so he says) :lol: and I said go ahead and take it; hands were tied. Little did I know this pig would be on the other end. :x 9 lbs 2 oz, 29 3/8 in.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice fish!!! Don't you hate it when that happens.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice fish, did anyone see this in the forum today,

Megan Lee Lysford, 11, caught a 32-inch Walleye on the American side of Rainy Lake on Sunday, Aug. 23.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Bandman....I feel your pain. When he started reeling it up did he say anything about the size or did he think it was a northern? When I saw the fight I would say "OK, time to give me back my pole, thanks for setting the hook though!"
:lol:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:lol: I think he was trying to hide the fight as good as he possibly could... It had walleye written all over it and when we seen the dorsal I almost accidentally pushed him over the side of the boat. At least I got to net it though. :roll: :lol:

About a half hour before we had another good one that got into the trees just like this one tried doing. That one was actually on his line and I told him he probably should have let me tie his knot on that one too. :biggrin: Guess I was just all about the quantity that evening.

Aside from all the joking though, as long as ones like that get in the boat I could tie up lines all day long. 
:beer:

What a fish that little girl caught! Awesome color. Good for her!


----------

